# Laila is home.....



## Laurief

and of course, we are in love!! This is the first dog (out of 4) that never vomited on the way home - a good sign:whoo:
Since I plan on traveling with her, that helps a lot!! She came home to a mixed reception. Lexi love her and they are best friends already, Lily is totally ignoring her, and Logan hates her, and us more!!! LOL He is a very big baby!! But I know he will come around quickly.
She has eaten and played and napped - and is doing great. I find that she is way too tiny to go outside for potty and will have to paper train her for a bit, until she is big enough to handle the outdoors. She loved being in the yard, but she is way to tiny to handle the cold. 
Here are a few quick pictures, mostly to show how tiny she is compared to her new siblings. 
Besides being a good girl, she appears to be very smart. The rest of our weekend will be fun!!


----------



## butterscoth28

Okay, tooooo cute! Get ready for a little mischief maker. Im sure big brother Logan will come around, I mean who wouldn't with that cute little face and all!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Oh Laurie, she is absolutely adorable!! And soooo TINY!!! Look at her next to Lexi, she looks like a little peanut! Poor Logan, life can be so hard sometimes. I bet that little doll will win him over in no time. Congratulations, she's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Sivi

Congratulations on you cute addition; she is beautiful. I love the pictures. Have fun.


----------



## morriscsps

Lexi is so sweet with her! I am glad that they are getting along so well. Hopefully the other two will come around.


----------



## Pipersmom

Yay Laurie! Congratulations, Laila's beautiful and so tiny. 

The picture with Lexi is really sweet, that shows why she's a good therapy dog. Now Laila only has to win over the other 2 L's.

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations! She is ADORABLE!
I love the photos!


----------



## shimpli

OMG That third picture is adorable. Laila is sooo cute. Enjoy that tiny pretty girl.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, Laurie, how precious! How much does she weigh? She DOES look tiny. That is the color that I think would look good with Augie's coloration, and I love the darkness on her face. I will take a boy just like that! Lucky you! Looking forward to more photos. Oh, almost forgot to add - CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## pjewel

Oh Laurie, I got so excited when I read the title of your thread. She is soooooo stinkin cute . . . and tiny. I can't believe the difference in size between them. She really has a gorgeous face. Love those wide set eyes. 

Are you afraid someone's going to hurt her by accident? I want more. Congratulations on your perfect little new addition.


----------



## luv3havs

Laurie,
She is just the cutest little baby! How teeny and sweet. 
Makes me want one. You are going to have such fun with that lil doll.
Congratulations!


----------



## lfung5

Laurie,
Congrats! She is adorable. It's so funny how your dogs are all reacting differently towards her. She is such a peanut. I wish I had some small clothes for her. Can't wait to see her grow. What a doll!


----------



## Laurief

Thanks guys - she is 1 lb 5 oz - but very spunky, I think she will be fine. 
Yes Geri, I am concerned about them accidentally hurting her, so she is only with the other dogs with supervision for now!  

She is in the xpen by herself whining like crazy - I am already imagining that she will be in bed with me 1/2 the night - LOL


----------



## irnfit

OMG Laurie. Laila is just too cute! I live the coloring on her face, and it will be so much fun watching her change. Oh, and I know where you live. :spy:


----------



## davetgabby

congrats Laurie. Keep the pics rolling.


----------



## ls-indy

Laurie, she is just too cute for words! I know you'll have fun with her!


----------



## mintchip

Laurief said:


> Thanks guys - she is 1 lb 5 oz - but very spunky, I think she will be fine.
> Yes Geri, I am concerned about them accidentally hurting her, so she is only with the other dogs with supervision for now!
> 
> *She is in the xpen by herself whining like crazy - I am already imagining that she will be in bed with me 1/2 the night* - LOL


:jaw:
Oh Laurie you can always send her over here to ME! I promise I'll let you visit once in awhile


----------



## whimsy

gosh what a little sweetheart! So tiny!! How big is she?? You are in for some fun times!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Oh how cute!!!! She is tiny. How fun to have a wee small puppy in the house. Congrats!!! Can't wait to see more pictures and watch her grow.


----------



## jetsetgo!

She is such a cutie!!!


----------



## casperkeep

Ok I will be sending out another package soon....I have some really tiny stuff from Betzie....and my Logan and Lilly need something special. I knew my Lexi Boo would love her. The pic of them two together is too stinking cute!!!! I should be getting a plane ticket soon to see her.......lol!!!!


----------



## Missy

Oh Laurie. It is amazing to see her with the L's. It's funny how weights mean nothing until you see them with the big ones. She is tiny and perfect. (iwalgp)


----------



## pjewel

How was your night? Did she wind up in bed with you?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Hope you are ready to send her off to some of us on the forum, but I bet the night went well with her snuggled up to you and she has already wormed her little way into your heart! She is beautiful!!! Adorable photos and Lexie has claimed her for sure!!!


----------



## Suzi

Little Laila must be very happy to join in to your family. Lexi is so darn sweet to take a nap with her.:llama::yo::grouphug:


----------



## Julie

Congrats Laurie on getting your sweet Laila home! :baby:

She is really really cute and seeing Lexi be a foster mom to her just warmed my heart! That Lexi ...:kiss:

Goodness I am surprised at her weight.....just 1 pound 5 oz? OMG.....How old is she now Laurie? Wow! That seems so tiny to me. I don't know why but I was thinking she would have to be at least 3 pounds for you to even take her home! (Remember-I'm not used to such tiny ones..Quincy was 16 weeks and 5.3 pounds when he came to me) :becky:


----------



## clare

Oh my what a little heart breaker, Laila is adorable,I can't believe how tiny she is, how old is she?I don't think I would be able to stop snuggling with her.Were your other babies as small as Laila when they came home?


----------



## Sheri

Laurie,
Laila is an absolutely lovely little doll baby! Is she a healthy little one, being so tiny--I sure hope so! I can't remember what Tucker weighed at that age, but he surely was bigger. 

She's precious. Does your breeder have a guess as to what size she'll be grown up? Congratulations! 

Any more pictures? hoto: It's been, like, nearly 24 hours since the last ones! (I love the one with Lexi and her curled up together...)


----------



## Laurief

Thanks guys - she is precious and tiny. she is 8 weeks old, and was the runt of the litter. We believe that she last to be conceived and may have been several days after the siblings. She is about 1/2 their size, but she is so spunky, and active. She eats great, drinks and loves to play! I think we just need to give her a little extra time grow before I start worrying about outdoor potty training - besides - it is SO cold out, and I cant find tiny sweater, so inside she stays! 
Last night went great = she whined a couple times but I just put my hand in the crate, and she went right back down. I did give in (like it was hard to convince me- LOL) and took her into the bed with me about 5am - where she slept like an angel till 6:30. I bought her a stuffed puppy and put it over her bed and she snuggles down under it to keep warm. Here is a picture of her in there. 
I will try to take some more tomorrow, and also try to figure out how to upload the video I took.


----------



## davetgabby

aaaaaahhhhhh. Makes me want another. Keep the pics rolling .


----------



## lfung5

Can you say, Laila's got the life?!

Nice set up Laurie!


----------



## Laurief

All I know is that when I die - I want to come back as one of my dogs - LOL


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Aww, with a sweetie like that I would have her wrapped up and strapped to my chest all day long!!! And I definitely would say spoiled is good!!!


----------



## lfung5

Laurief said:


> All I know is that when I die - I want to come back as one of my dogs - LOL


DITTO- I want to come back as one of your dogs too!


----------



## casperkeep

Oh my she is so sweet looking.....but I can see a spit fire in those eyes. Please give her lots of hugs and kisses from all of us here!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Wow! What a size difference! Now, you got me wondering how much Dexter & Jack weighed as puppies. 

Your new one is adorable! We are all looking forward to more pictures, so post away!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I want to come back as one of your puppies too!!!
Give sweet Laila a big (ok tiny) belly rub from me!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Aww, she looks right at home and as cute as a button!!

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Well our night went just ok, she whined a lot in the crate and ended up sleeping with me at 3am till 7am. She definately loves to be with people!! 
I got a pic of her this am, and one with her new sweater that I made out of one of my kids socks!! I guess they will have to work for now.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I absolutely love that custom sweater!!! She looks wonderful. I see she spent from 3 til 7 in bed with you last night...hummmm I bet she spends from Midnight til 7 tonight, it is supposed to be cold and rainy!!!! Can't leave her by herself she is just too tiny! Sure does make me want one!!!


----------



## Laurief

Haha - you might be right - but I am a little afraid to let her sleep too long, I dont want to roll over on her - LOL plus she still potties at night, but I just put her on the paper she goes, and is right back to bed. She is a doll!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I see she is training you well! The power of a puppy. They can surely twist us around can't they, at least I know they can do that to me. Such fun. Enjoy!


----------



## Laurief

I hope I do this right, as have had problems adding a video. 
This is the video of Laila and Lexi playing for the first time.


----------



## pjewel

Laurief said:


> Well our night went just ok, she whined a lot in the crate and ended up sleeping with me at 3am till 7am. She definately loves to be with people!!
> I got a pic of her this am, and one with her new sweater that I made out of one of my kids socks!! I guess they will have to work for now.


OMG, that is the cutest thing I've ever seen. What is it that they say, "necessity (or ingenuity) is the mother of invention. This may be the start of a sock sweater business.


----------



## pjewel

I can't believe how gentle Lexi is with her. She's a wonderful little mother. Awwww!


----------



## Kathie

Oh Laurie, she is such a little doll! I've been offline for a couple of days with the grandchildren here. What a treat to see these adorable pictures!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Yep you got the video just right! She is the cutest thing going, I love that little white right paw...and full of herself. She has absolutely no idea how small she is!!! You do need to put that sock sweater on her so she does not blow away when she goes outside...maybe it needs some weights?:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

What a sweet, sweet video! Little Laila appears to have a lot of spunk and personality - aside from being cute as all get out. And your Lexi - an absolute sweetheart. It looks like she has taken over mothering duties. I don't know the history of your dogs. Has she ever been a mother? How old is she? (Lexi) What a day brightener!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Laila Is just adorable, quite the spunky lilttle girl! Love the video of Lexi and Laila playing. Lexi is very gentle with her, just darling.


----------



## clare

What a happy sight,seeing your two adorable babies together,how are the other two baring up?Laila is like a little autumn leaf blowing about,I wonder how light her coat will go.


----------



## galaxie

Oh my god! I think I might die, that was probably the cutest thing I've ever seen! She is soooooo adorable. I so miss the bouncy puppy stage - although Stella still bounces like that, lol.

Congratulations! She is obviously a great little (very little) addition to your family


----------



## Missy

Cute. I love how Laila hope like a little bunny. Lexi is amazing with her.


----------



## Laurief

Linda, all three of my dogs were spayed & neutered right away. None have been bred. But.. of my three Lexi has always been such a gentle soul that she was the perfect one to be therapy dog. She now visits nursing homes, altzheimers wings, and next week starts going to Kindergarten classes to read with the children. So I am not surprised that she has taken to the little one. Logan at least came into the room with her today. Lily still runs away! Their acceptance will come with time. 
I just gave her her first bath here and she is all fuzzy now  She is dragging newspapers, towels, and toys all over the place. Spunky little one!!


----------



## lfung5

She really is a spunky little thing. It's amazing how the adult dogs always know how to be gentle. I love it!


----------



## Jan D

Oh Laurie how cute Laila is and so small!! What a lucky little girl she is to have you for a mommy! The video of her and Lexi is adorable. And the sock for a sweater??? very creative. Enjoy her!

Jan


----------



## Laurief

thanks all!!
Jan - I cannot wait to see you guys and Havie in the spring!! 

Laila has been such a good girl today - but so much like a baby. Eat, poop, play, sleeppppppp Eat, poop, playyyyy and sleepppp. The play times are getting longer than the sleep times. I guess with Logan being 4 years old, I have forgotten how "busy" you are with puppies


----------



## Julie

OMG-The sock sweater is just too,too cute! You'll have to keep that as a keepsake for when she is all grown up! Take a photo too so you can have a pix of her wearing the sock sweater and you have both to frame later! LOVE IT! :kiss:

The video is absolutely darling!! Seeing her and Lexi play is just precious. Congrats Laurie....she truly is a doll! :kiss:


----------



## lfung5

Laurief said:


> Well our night went just ok, she whined a lot in the crate and ended up sleeping with me at 3am till 7am. She definately loves to be with people!!
> I got a pic of her this am, and one with her new sweater that I made out of one of my kids socks!! I guess they will have to work for now.


So cute and creative!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I thought my favorite pic was of her in the crate. The look on her tiny little face....then I saw the video! Lexi is soooo gentle they both were adorable. How will you get anything done in the coming weeks? I would just spend all my time with the pups.


----------



## Ellie NY

Oh my gosh. Lexi and Laila together are adorable. I love how Lexi lay down on her back and Laila tried to jump on her. I see a lot of fun play for them in the future. Hopefully, the others will join in soon.

I want another puppy too, but I'm totally putting off the whole idea until I resolve the house training issue with Eli and he, eventually, becomes 100% reliable. No way I can handle potty training a puppy if the older baby can't show him/her the ropes!


----------



## Laurief

Boy am I falling more and more in love with this little girl!! She came to work with me on Monday and played and slept on my desk the whole time! 
Last night she woke GAbe in the family room to tell him she had to potty. He brought her to bed and she never made a single peep ALL night, and did not even potty during the night! I sure hope that this nighttime behavior stays!!
What a little angel is is!!


----------



## lfung5

What a good girl. I can't believe that pint size thing held it through the night!


----------



## Pipersmom

Aww Laurie, she's soooo cute! I love that video, what a good girl Lexi is.

I can't wait to meet her.


----------



## mitrus

How did you introduce your dogs to the new puppy?


----------



## Laurief

They were introduced outside in the yard. Normally you should do it off the property but with 3 dogs - to take them all off the property would be a lot of work- LOL 
But my guys are used to dogs coming here since I foster for HRI. Logan is coming around nicely - he is now in the room with her, and letting her come up to him. Lily still just wants to watch her! She is an active little bugger so can by annoying!


----------



## CacheHavs

Laurie, she is such a doll, I just want to reach through the screen and :kiss: and :hug: her


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Did I miss the photo of the day of Laila? She is so tiny I just know you can see her grow each day!!!


----------



## Missy

Laurie- -I love the sock sweater!!! I too want to see her grow every day. I think you need a laila picture of the day on here. I am amazed that she held it all night! what a good girl.


----------



## CacheHavs

Oh Great idea Missy, I think I have to agree here, we defiantly need a Laila of the day photos eace:


----------



## Lilly'sMom

Ohhhhhhhhhhh! She is way to cute!


----------



## Ninja

Omgosh she is sooo cuteee!!! I LOVEE the video. Especially when she hops :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige

Congratulations Laurie, she is beautiful. They will all warm up to her, they always do. I always had one that would take the new puppy under their wing. Her and Lexi are so cute together.


----------



## Laurief

Thanks Paige - I figured I would send you pics if you didnt sign on soon. 

Well here is a picture of Miss Laila that I took today. She is a little brat quite honestly - constantly on the move!! Getting in to things - but just too darn cute to get mad at. She slept thru the night again last night = yahoo - and didnt potty till 6am. I sure hope this is her nighttime routine!! 
I can feel that she is getting bigger already - at least putting on some weight - which is really good news!! 
Thankfully Lily and Logan are starting to come around. At least they will be in the same room with her, and sit on the floor, but if she approaches them & starts jumping on them - they leave


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh.My.Gosh!! How cute is that face. And, mama Laurie, how can any little body who sleeps through the night at her age be called a brat?? :biggrin1: That is cool that your other two are coming 'round. It must be so much fun at your house! Is she a sable and will she lose most of her color?? It would be neat if she keeps that dark muzzle area and ears.


----------



## Laurief

Sadly I think she will lose lot of her darker color but her I am hoping that her nose will stay dark. Her back is brown with grey so I am not sure if she will keep that color, or go lighter. I guess that is the "magic" of Havs - you never know what color they will end up. 

And, ok, yes she is NOT a brat at night - that is for sure. 
But she is one during the day. She is in to everything!! And is just non-stop!! But just a cutie pie


----------



## ls-indy

Laurie - I missed that video earlier! How cute is SHE! Be still my heart...... Just love her cute little puppy face!!


----------



## Missy

IwaLaila.


----------



## lfung5

HAHA! LILY AND LOGAN SOUND JUST LIKE FRED AND BELLA, WHEN I GOT SCUDDER. IT TOOK FRED 2 WEEKS TO COME AROUND. IT TOOK PRINCESS BELLA AT LEAST A MONTH! THEY USED TO SIT UP ON THE BED, WHERE SCUDS COULDN'T GET TOO. THEY WOULD JUST STARE AT HIM AS IF HE WAS AN ALIEN! IF HE WOULD EVER COME NEAR THEM, THEY WOULD BE SO ALOOF AND WALK AWAY. MY HEART WOULD BREAK FOR HIM. HE WAS SO EASY GOING AND JUST WANTED A PLAYMATE. 
LAILA SOUNDS A LOT LIKE FRED. HE WAS A BUSY LITTLE PUPPY. IT USED TO DRIVE ME CRAZY. I COULDN'T GET ANYTHING DONE. HE WOULDN'T EVEN TAKE NAPS. I USED TO THINK, WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO PUPPIES NEEDING A LOT OF SLEEP? I THINK HE THOUGHT HE WOULD MISS OUT ON SOMETHING, SO HE WOULDN'T NAP. NOW THAT HE IS 5 YEARS OLD, I THINK HE'S CATCHING UP ON ALL THOSE NAPS!!! IT'S REALLY QUITE A RELIEF


----------



## Ellie NY

Laurie - You're evil! Do you know what posting the video and pics of Laila's gorgeous teddy-bear face does to those of us with MHS and only one dog?! Shame on you! If her brothers and sisters don't accept her soon I insist she come visit her cousin-in-Hav in NY. We would know how to treat her like the bratty-princess she is - by giving her as much human and puppy worship as she can handle.


----------



## Laurief

HEHE - here is a little picture from today, outside in one of her new sweaters!! I found you can order "teacup" sizes and they fit nicely!!! And Auntie Karen sent some new sweaters that fit too - so she is good for a bit - until she grows


----------



## Missy

cute ...and I still want Laila.


----------



## Laurief

Here is a video from yesterday that I titled

"Sister, Sister, please be my friend!!"


----------



## Missy

I am GRINNING FROM EAR TO EAR! oh Laila is trying so hard to get Lily to like her. And you can just tell, Lily really wants to like her too...there is just a little pride thing going on. 

I can't believe how much lily looks (and sounds) like Jasper.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

How in the world can you do anything but play with that little sweetheart??? She does not even look real, you sure she is not a remote controlled whirling dervish????


----------



## Paige

Love the new video, I keep coming back looking for more. Lily is so wanting to play with her. If you need to socialize her you can always bring her to play with my five.  She is adorable.


----------



## clare

Laila, looks like a little turtle who has flipped over on it's back and is struggling to get back on it's feet!!She is so sweet and Lily sounds very much like Dizzie.


----------



## Laurief

She really is so comical = she is playing with Lexi now doing the same thing, but Lexi is letting her jump on her. 
Here is a video of her outside today,
you will notice to Lexi wants to play with her, but she has eyes for only Lily.....






And ps, I stopped bringing her to work with me because I could not get anything done - so she is in the xpen for a few hours so I can work


----------



## Ninja

omgggg.. look at how adorable she is in that little sweater..I can't help but show everyone these cute videos :biggrin1: keep them coming!!  shes so precious.


----------



## Suzi

How cute! It looks like everyone is getting along great in the last video! I love how they all play together. Laila must be a very happy little girl.


----------



## Kathie

Keep those videos coming! Laila is the most precious little girl. That was cute the way he little tail was wagging like crazy and all that rolling over & over - I could watch her all day! No wonder you had to quit taking her to work.....lol


----------



## lfung5

OMG. I know who's gonna be the boss! She is so determined to be friends with Lilly. Looks like Lilly is coming around a bit. I guess there's no sign of Logan....


----------



## davetgabby

great videos Laurie, I love the body language on everyone's behalf. Lots of puppy license here. LOL


----------



## Missy

Help me!!!!! I'm melting!


----------



## Laurief

Logan is still in the "viewing" stage = LOL = is has been used to being the baby and now someone has stolen his position!
I am sure that he will come around. 
AS of this afternoon, Lexi is acting like the Mommy - but Lily seems annoyed at her for acting like that. It is just so interesting to watch the dynamics!!! 
But.. I will say that if I had to bet, Laila will be the boss in the end!


----------



## davetgabby

Laurief said:


> Logan is still in the "viewing" stage = LOL = is has been used to being the baby and now someone has stolen his position!
> I am sure that he will come around.
> AS of this afternoon, Lexi is acting like the Mommy - but Lily seems annoyed at her for acting like that. It is just so interesting to watch the dynamics!!!
> But.. I will say that if I had to bet, Laila will be the boss in the end!


That's funny. What a hoot watching these shenanigans. Hard to tell. Wait till Laila reaches adolescence, then the dynamics may change. Enjoy for now , I'd love to put a puppy cam in your house and watch this all day. What's your address.?ound:


----------



## irnfit

Laurie she is just too cute and seems really sweet. Loved the videos. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## pjewel

I love those videos. There's nothing like a video. I think we have to have a requirement of at least one a day. It had me gfete too.

Milo did the same thing to Bailey as Lily when she would stick her nose down on or close to Laila. It's so interesting to watch the dynamics.Laila does look like a toy.


----------



## Ninja

pjewel said:


> I love those videos. There's nothing like a video. I think we have to have a requirement of at least one a day. It had me gfete too.
> 
> Milo did the same thing to Bailey as Lily when she would stick her nose down on or close to Laila. It's so interesting to watch the dynamics.Laila does look like a toy.


I second the video requirement!!


----------



## Laurief

That is a hard requirement guys! I did not get any videos of pics today - I will try to keep them coming when I can  
I love sharing my sweet baby girl with you guys!! 
Just let me know when you are SICK of her .


----------



## CacheHavs

Laurie,
She is so precious I just want to kiss her :kiss: she looks like such a good girl too. 
I hope you will send some of these pictures in for the calendar????

Also would like to see some of Lily, Lexi & Logan too :biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I love the videos too! When you can.


----------



## hedygs

Oh be still my beating heart. What a sweet girl she is. She is quite the tailwagging, tumbling dynamo.


----------



## TilliesMom

awwww, that video of them playing so precious! Laila IS a wiggle worm, isn't she!!!?
So sweet!!


----------



## KSC

Good lord how did I miss this thread and all these videos till now?? What an absolute delight..I love watching her use her paws to play and the other dogs reactions are to die for funny.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## casperkeep

Oh Lilly is sooo sweet with her. She will love her soon enough as well as Logan. I dont think amyone on here will get SiCK of seeing her.....so keep them coming.


----------



## lfung5

I have no doubt Laila will be the boss!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Yep, please keep the photos coming, they are the only little puppy I have to look at, and I would miss seeing her!!!


----------



## Julie

Great videos Laurie! That Laila is absolutely a doll baby! :kiss:

Now how can anyone get sick of videos and pictures??? Oh no! :nono: You need to post away!!! hoto::cheer2:hoto::cheer2:

I think Lily is the boss at your house...she's not given up her thrown easily! ound:


----------



## Suzi

Maddie and I are waiting for another video :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## CacheHavs

Suzi said:


> Maddie and I are waiting for another video :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Yep and still waiting for our daily photos of that sweet baby:baby: Come on Laurie quit hiding her from us:behindsofa: gonna keep bugging you :boink:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Me too!!!! Waiting......


----------



## lfung5

Hi Laurie,
Since Laila is so small, you might consider checking this gal out to make her a sweater. She can make them to order. She has a ton of different yarns too. Her XS and S sweaters are only 9.00 with 2.50 shipping. I don't think you could find a sweater cheaper, even if you buy tube socks!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/cronincreations?ref=seller_info


----------



## Laurief

Oh my goodness Linda, that little crocheted sweater is adorable. I was able to find a few sweaters in the "toy" area, Auntie Karen S. and Auntie Karen G. sent her a few so she has some now. Our bedroom is SO cold at night that I have been thinking about putting her in a sweater at night. She has sides on her bed, and I cover her crate with a blanket, but I worry that she might be cold.

What do you think Linda, I know that Bella is so tiny. Do you think that she would make noise if she was cold? Would she at least whine if she was cold???? 
I just want to be sure that she is happy and healthy.

And to all that are asking for pictures. Idiot Mommy took some today, and when she went to save them to post, she realized that the memory card was still in the printer!!! So... needless to say, we did not get any pics today. She said that she will try again tomorrow


----------



## lfung5

Hey Laurie,
I keep my heat at 60 when I'm at work and 62-64 when I am home. If I put it any higher, my bedroom get so hot, I can't sleep. At night I have to turn it down to 61 or I roast. That being said, my house is pretty chilly. If I don't have a sweater on Bella she actually shivers. Bella wears a sweater with a coat on top most of the time. She seems very comfortable. I figure if she was hot she would pant. Does Laila shiver inside? If not, I wouldn't worry about the sweater at night. I'll check back later for more pictures!


----------



## Laurief

No time for videos today - but got one picture of Laila in a sweater that some of her "cousins" sent her. She is not real fond of the leg straps, she just seems to eat them - so I dont put them around her legs. 

I will try to get more and maybe a video this weekend.

Thanks Linda, she does not shiver, so I guess she is ok, but I am shivering so I cant imagine that she isnt cold!


----------



## Sheri

Laurief said:


> Thanks Linda, she does not shiver, so I guess she is ok, but I am shivering so I cant imagine that she isnt cold!


Laurie,

"A sweater is what you wear when your mom is cold."

I learned that when I was young, so I'd say, go for it! pound:ound


----------



## Kathie

Sheri, that's what I used to tell my kids! I don't care if you're not cold - I am so you're wearing a sweater......lol

Linda, I would freeze at your house. If it gets below 75 degrees my hands and nose get cold!


----------



## Julie

Just checking for new video or photos of Miss Laila...... I guess I'm just as bad as the rest of you! ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

:ranger: Where is that video?? ound: We are a relentless bunch, yes?


----------



## alicelc

Laurief said:


> Logan is still in the "viewing" stage = LOL = is has been used to being the baby and now someone has stolen his position!
> I am sure that he will come around.
> AS of this afternoon, Lexi is acting like the Mommy - but Lily seems annoyed at her for acting like that. It is just so interesting to watch the dynamics!!!
> But.. I will say that if I had to bet, Laila will be the boss in the end!


It's like a soap opera --- _The Young and the [Havaneses]_ hehe.
Laurie, Laila is so cute! Thank you for sharing the videos and pictures to fufill our demands 
Was cute how Laila fell on it's back in one of the videos when Lexi(? black and white combo) nudged Laila with her nose.


----------



## lfung5

Kathie said:


> Sheri, that's what I used to tell my kids! I don't care if you're not cold - I am so you're wearing a sweater......lol
> 
> Linda, I would freeze at your house. If it gets below 75 degrees my hands and nose get cold!


Kathie,
It's crazy. My heat is set at 61 right now, but my bedroom temperature reads 69! It's get so hot upstairs. I will admit the downstairs is really cold, but I can't take the upstairs getting so hot! That explains why I buy so many dog coats


----------



## davetgabby

Brrrrrrr.


----------



## Laurief

OK, ok, ok, I know - she is too cute to resist! Miss Laila is doing wonderfully - she probably went over 2 lbs this week - yahoo!!! She is a very active little girl, who loves to play and play. Here is a video from today with her playing by herself.


----------



## Laurief

I thought this came thru before, but I guess not. Laila is getting bigger, I believe she is over 2 lbs - YAHOO> She is non-stop when it comes to play - that is all she wants to do. She is a really good girl!!! Here is a video of her playing by herself.


----------



## Laurief

Hehe - it did post, sorry it came out twice!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Worth the wait...she is so cute and look at her play! So tiny and she plays with toys like the big guys.


----------



## Kathie

You just can't get any cuter than that!


----------



## Missy

oh Laurie, I think she needs more pink toys...don't you? I love how HUGE lily looked when she passed through the frame. thanks for posting that.


----------



## Ninja

awww how adorable!!! Look at all of those toys...Ninja has a lot of toys too but sometimes I think he'd be happier with a pot and a stick


----------



## KSC

Oh my goodness...she is SO cute!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

What a precious little fluff ball! And playing to 'Susie Snowflake' (or whatever the name of the song is) - cute!


----------



## mitrus

When is Laila's birthday? I think our puppies are really close in age. Henry was also the runt and is pretty small. I have loved looking at all your pictures and videos. I have a 3 year old havanese Daisy, her and Henry are doing so good. They played for the first time on Sat. and I was so excited.  Laila is so cute, I can't wait to see what her coloring is going to be like as an adult.


----------



## Sissygirl

Awe! Congrats Laurie!! She is just precious!!!


----------



## lfung5

The toys are bigger than her! Glad she's putting on some weight. I can't believe how itty bitty she is


----------



## Laurief

Laila was born 10/1/10 this year. When was Henry born?? 
She is just doing so well, I am so pleased at how good she is, for such a tiny thing. I hope to get some new pics soon.


----------



## mitrus

Henry was born on Sept. 30. He was 1lb 12oz at 9 weeks. I bet he is over 2lbs now. He is doing so good too. I was worried because he is so small, but he sleeps through the night and has adjusted great to our family. It will be so fun to watch them grow up!


----------



## pjewel

Laurie, she never fails to bring a smile to my face. She's so tiny and so cute.


----------



## Laurief

Here are some updated pics of Laila. 
She is growing in leaps & bounds - it must be the good italian food here!! 
Also attached is a video of her trying to win over the "last holdout" - Logan. He is doing much better, but still just wont accept and play with her - and it is killing her - LOL


----------



## hedygs

Laurie are you toying with my emotions? The video is not working (is it just me)? I love watching your new baby.

ETA: She is adorable. Logan is pretty aloof to say the least.


----------



## Laurief

I just tried it, and it is working - sorry!


----------



## hedygs

Got it Laurie.

OMG she must be exhausted just from all her tailwagging. Logan may be giving her the cold shoulder but when she first approached him he did give her those half tail wags. I think he's just holding out because he likes seeing her work so hard.

I can hardly wait to see the video where he finally has his first RLH with her.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

She is just so cute. I love watching her.


----------



## Ninja

awww look at her little tail wagging so fast!!! she is soo adorable


----------



## hedygs

Any more Laila fun you'd care to share with us today?


----------



## Laurief

Happy to post these pics of Laila. Her and Lily are doing wonderfully - as you can see from their pics together. 
Now Logan, still not thrilled with her - but... he did allow her to sleep behind him - (although I am not sure he knew she was there - but she kept inching closer and closer). 
And Lastly is the new harness that Auntie Sharlene sent to her! 
She sure is a lucky girl to have to many Aunties!!


----------



## hedygs

Beautiful! LOL! She's worm her way into his heart soon enough.


----------



## Tony & Milo

Congratulations on your new pup! I love the second picture of them sleeping.


----------



## Paige

She just gets cutier everyday. I wouldn't worry to much about Logan. You know the males don't have intrest when it come to puppies. Axl was always thrilled with the newest pup, and then the youngest one would take them under their wing. It always took the older one longer. 

I think she needs more toys, she just doesn't seem to have enough. ound:


----------



## Kathie

Laurie, I love in the video where Laila is dragging her little hindquarters around with her tail just wagging like she's telling Logan "please, please play with me - don't hate me!" She is just so darn cute!


----------



## lfung5

She is determined. Glad to here everyone is slowly warming up to her. I'm sure Logan wil come around soon.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Laila and Lily are so cute together. Does Lexi still try to mother her? And that is funny, hanging out behind Logan! I agree with the toy comment (Paige) - sure hope you have gone out and gotten her a few for Christmas! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Be still my heart.


----------



## Laurief

Yes I will admit that my guys have WAY WAY too many toys! All the toys that are on the floor, she has dragged out of the toybox herself - many that are bigger than her. But Santa told me that their stockings are full of new toys as well!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

she is way too cute. All your pups are cute. Logan will cave soon enough.


----------



## Laurief

Our "blizzard" is just about to start so I took the pups out for one last romp outside. Laila loves her sticks (as you can see in her mouth), and Logan is starting to play outside with her - yahoo!! Logan keeps a close eye out for anyone new coming in. 
Also one with one of Laila's new Xmas toys.


----------



## Cherin36

Your furkids are absolutely adorable! I can't believe I am saying this but....I am actually hoping we get a lot of snow in NYC. It looks like from others posts that Havs love the snow. I can't wait to take Chew to the park to play in it!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Logan is just like a big brother, doesn't want to be bothered, but will probably grow to be protective of her..
She is so darling, I think I love the itty bitty ones..that will make it harder to find one, won't it!!???


----------



## Laurief

Here Laila is in her first snow! I took her out early, when we only have an inch or two. We are expecting about 12 inches so I think this might be the last snow visit she has for a few days. She might get lost


----------



## davetgabby

AAAAHHHH Laurie , you just love teasing us with these videos . What are you trying to do ,cause an outbreak of MHS.? ound:


----------



## Laurief

Of course I am DAve!! LOL = nothing better than MHS - more puppies please!!!!! 
Missy - are you hearing me??


----------



## clare

Oh little Laila,is so sweet she could only be a girl with that pretty little face.Time to break out the sleeve sweater jumpers for her or has she grown out of them? Is it very cold over there? here in England it has barely risen above freezing in a month which is pretty much unheard of for us Brits!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

That little Laila sure seems to know no fear, does she? Quite the spunky little character. Thanks for sharing the video of Laila's first snow. 

Clare, there is a gal in my Rally class who just got back this past Monday from England - had been staying with her ill mother. She had a very hard time getting out due to the weather.


----------



## clare

Yep, it was pretty mad all the travel chaos due to the weather,we just can't cope with it here! but it has been much the same all over Europe.My brother inlaw only just managed to get home in time for Christmas,he was travelling from Miami.


----------



## hedygs

OMG you could just eat her up. Adorable.


----------



## Missy

oh I hear you Laurie!!I have severe puppyitis right now thanks to miss "got me on my knees."


----------



## lfung5

Love the video Laurie! That little Laila is fearless!


----------



## dodrop82

Awwww Little Laila! You must not deny her the snow, Laurie. Just shovel her a bunch of paths. There is a thread with lotsa path-shoveling instuctions, to assist you! Tee Hee! Kisses to Laila Baby!


----------



## TilliesMom

thanks for sharing the video, looks like they are all LOVING the snow!!!


----------



## Laurief

Stacey - believe me - Daddy will be out with the snowblower in an hour or so and make a race track. He does this every year! The pups absolutely love it - and once it is done, Miss Laila will be out there too. The snow is almost 2 feet so she will stay in the path.


----------



## dodrop82

OK, Great! More movies....More movies!!!!!


----------



## Laurief

OK, here is our snow trail video. 
Laila was not that active - I think she was nervous about her sweater - but it shows off the other dogs running thru their snow trails.


----------



## dodrop82

I think Laila was confused by what had happened to her yard! Heehee!


----------



## mitrus

Laila is so cute! My Henry and her are the same age and both runts. Henry is growing like crazy! I was wondering how much Laila weighs now. 
I wish we had some snow, it looks like so much fun!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

So cute! She does seem confused about what is going on. So cute to watch.


----------



## Missy

Isn't it funny how most of us with Havs don't even think twice about seeing back yard snow mazes, yet when people come over and see our back yards they think we are over the top. we have a back yard race track now too. Laila is beautiful in her red sweater. And the other L's are adorable too.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

I think we need a new video of Laila, a great way to start the New Year..... don't ya think?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I adore that video, the paths are great!!! It all looks so pretty...Hugs!!


----------



## clare

What lovely snow fun!


----------



## Laurief

Ok - here is our little video from today! We had a wonderful day - she pottied outside 90% of the time. And..... this afternoon she and she rang the bells, sat by the door, and went outside and pooped! I was SOOO excited. I just got the bells last week and the older ones have not learned it yet!! Here is a little video of her just wanting to give the camera lots of kisses!


----------



## Kathie

Laila is not only cute she is smart! That is great that she rang the bells already! I loved the video and it is obvious that she loves her Mama!


----------



## Missy

Must have Laila kisses!


----------



## Laurief

Well it has finally happened.....
Logan played (roughhoused) with Laila today!! Yahoo!!! Here are a couple pics, and one of her in her play bed today.
She went to the vet this week, is very healthy and is now 3lbs2oz. Yahoo- she is catching up!


----------



## Suzi

Yea!
I might have missed a post about laila, Did you get her sooner than 8 weeks or is she just a itisy bitsey little girl?


----------



## Julie

:clap2: YAH! New video and pixs to catch up on! She is so cute Laurie and a smarty fur pants to boot (ringing those bells and pottying like a big girl).....YEAH LAILA! 

That is good news to read and see pix of Logan playing with her. Those boys can play hard to get! :wink:


----------



## Missy

Gfete!


----------



## Laurief

Suzi, 
No you didn't miss anything. I got her at 8 weeks, and she was only 1lb 5oz. when I brought her home. She was just a teeny weeny girl - but growing in leaps and bounds!


----------



## Paige

Laurie, She is sooooo cute. I knew Logan would come around, they always do. I so wish we lived close so we could get our packs together to play, while we sit on the deck relaxing with your favorite beverage.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, yay, Logan! Such cute pictures! Does Laila have one of the others that she prefers hanging out with more than the others? She is one lucky little character to have so many playmates!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

That little face. How could Logan resist for long???? Everytime I look she just looks more adorable!!!! How you get anything done....I would just want to watch and play with her.


----------



## pjewel

She is so stinking cute. I can't stand it. You have me gfete too. Missy must be biting her fingernails.


----------



## Laurief

Laila does hang with Lexi and Lily the most. She will play with both quite often. She is very good on her own as well. She will play by herself a lot! I have found that outside she will run after and hang with any of them, whoever seems to be having the most fun - of digging the best hole, of rolling in the best worm, or jumping in the highest pile of snow!! She wants to be involved in everything that they are involved in.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Laila is a real cutie with personality plus. Love seeing videos and pictures of her!


----------



## Ninja

I've missed the last couple of videos and pictures and just caught up..omgosh that snow trail was sooo cute!! I think she couldn't see over it and that made her wonder what happened lol. I love the video where she wants all the attention from the camera also. She looks like she's growing beautifully and I'm glad Logan finally gave in :whoo:


----------



## Laurief

We had another snow yesterday - only about 3 inches though - but the pups went out this am to play. Lexi and Laila were playing a lot together, with Lily not too far as her "protector"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD8pHmTQodc





Enjoy


----------



## Missy

oh my lordy!!! what an adorable little thang. you can just tell she has the best, most balanced personality. you are doing a great job Laurie... but that is no surprise.


----------



## jetsetgo!

She is a sweetie! What fun!


----------



## gelbergirl

this is the best!
sweet, gorgeous Laila!
How much does she weigh now?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Laila is cuter everytime you put up a picture. What a darling face.
I hope your feeling better and up and moving.


----------



## LuvCicero

What a little doll and she still looks so tiny. I love the pics and videos so keep 'em coming, please!!


----------



## Laurief

Thanks guys- as I am starting to recover, I have been able to spend more and more time with Laila - she is coming along very nicely. Got great news last week - her ALT levels are NORMAL!! yAHOO - and she is 4lbs 8oz!! The girl likes to eat. 
Here are a few pics of her from end of January, and playing hide & seek. And the last picture is her drinking from our water bottle.


----------



## Kathie

She still looks like the cutest little teddy bear! I'm glad you're having time to spend with her!


----------



## Suzi

She is getting so big I love the water bottle .


----------



## Missy

Laila is adorable!!!! Almost 5 lbs! I am so happy to hear about her Alt levels. And so so so happy to hear you are recovering nicely Laurie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh my, she couldn't be any cuter could she???! I LOVE 'frisky' hair! Glad you are feeling better, Laurie!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

It is wonderful to hear your feeling better, so now you have no excuse not to put up more pictures of little Laila. Oh she is just too cute and her wild hair!!! What a cute stage. I can't think of a better way to convalesce then with a cute new puppy to introduce and play with the rest of the family.


----------



## Julie

She is such a darling...:kiss:
That water bottle stretch pix is just as cute as they come!

Glad to read you are feeling better and healing. Don't overdue now though that you are feeling a little better.:hug: I always sound like a mother hen,don't I? ound:


----------



## mitrus

Laurie,
I have loved this thread!!! My Henry was born a day before Laila and weighed 1lb 12oz.
at 9 weeks, he was also the runt. He has been a ravenous eater and has grown sooooo fast. He now weighs 6lbs at 18 weeks!!! His appetite has finally slowed down, so it will be interesting to see if his growing will slow too. Please keep posting pictures of Laila, we all love them!


----------



## irnfit

She is just so darn cute. Love the pic of her posing on the dog bed.


----------



## clare

Oh I saw these lovely pics yesterday, and thought I had posted a reply,obviously hadn't! what a dumbo!! Anyway as you already know better than any of us she is the cutest little teddy bear,does she love cuddles?


----------



## Laurief

Oh yes, Laila loves cuddles from Mommy & DAddy, but is quick to get down to go play! She is still a very active little girl. 
We start her this week on an obedience class - so that should be interesting. 

Mitrus - Laila seems to be lagging behind your guy now - she was eating really well but this week does not seem as hungry.

Julie - no worries - we ALL can use a "mother hen"! 3 weeks post-op and honestly I feel really good. I get tired in the afternoons, and sore by night - but all in all - everything is going great! Thanks to you all for your good wishes


----------



## jacqui

Laurief said:


> and of course, we are in love!!!


What a doll! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Laurief

I took this new picture of Laila today - and it is now my favorite! 

Also - got a group picture!


----------



## mitrus

I love the group shot! I am very impressed you got them all looking at you and still at the same time! I just have two and can't get a shot like that.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I am so jealous, the group shot is adorable!!!!! I never get shots like this. Your guys are seriously cute.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh heavens - how can you STAND it?? All that cuteness! I would not get anything done. Love your little 'herd'. The group shot is so awesome, with Laila tucked in there with a head tilt. And you have such a nice variety of coordinating 'flavors'.  Just a great, great photo!


----------



## TilliesMom

YAY!! awwwwwwwww.... so adorable!!! I LOVE the way laila is all tucked up under what MUST be her favorite "L" playmate and protector! ha ha ha!! Awesome job getting the shot!!
I also love how 'rough and tumble' she looks in the first pic! classic! these are NOT prissy foo-fooo dogs! LOL


----------



## shimpli

That group shot is too cute. I am going to show it to my DH to help him understand the MHS. haha


----------



## Laurief

Funny thing is - she is tucked under Logan, who HATED her when she came, would not even stay in the room where she was! He only tolerates her now.
They are actually just sitting where I put them and told them to stay! I was just so happy that she cocked her head for the picture.


----------



## Kathie

Yes, the head tilt is so adorable! Gives me IWAP! I, too, am impressed by your skills since I can't even get ONE to be still for a picture! They all look so precious!


----------



## LeighaMason

I just saw this thread for the first time and looked at all of it! OMG so cute. 

PS I love Logan!


----------



## irnfit

LOVE the group shot. They are just sooo cute.


----------



## Missy

What a beautiful girl. And what a wonderful family portrait. Glad you are feeling better Laurie.


----------



## gelbergirl

what is the little girl up to? what has she been learning? 
really was here looking for a pic . . . . :cheer2:


----------



## Suzi

I love that photo it is so fun to see them all together and Laila is still a adorable little baby. How much does she weigh now? Zoey just weighed in at 5.6lbs 4mo but is as tall as Maddie


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Oh my goodness what a doll!!!


----------



## Laurief

Laila is growing - but not sure on her weight. She is about 5 1/2 months now and my guess is a little over 5 lbs! She has been sick for the last few days - the big "D" since wednesday - so sample is at the vets for a look see. She is loving the chicken and rice & acting totally normal!!! She had the best day yesterday - it was around 60 degrees, and all the snow in their yard has finally melted - so while we did yardwork, she played and played and got filthy!! I am home all week with contractors this week so will try to get some pics or a video. We sure are enjoying her!!


----------

